

Ten years a MicroISV - aaronbrethorst
http://successfulsoftware.net/2015/01/07/10-years-a-microisv/

======
robodale
I've followed Andy Bryce for years. You can interact with him quickly and
directly at the old Joel BOS forum:

[http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz](http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz)

~~~
SyneRyder
Is BOS still around? I genuinely thought it had been closed down and that was
why everyone had jumped ship. Andy is also a moderator over at the
Bootstrapped forums:
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

~~~
marktangotango
Joel has done everything in his power to kill it in recent years, I don't know
why he hasn't pulled the plug already. Seems like there was some drama with a
reporter taking a commenters comments as a Fogcreek official statement, and/or
something about a guy with mental issues doing something stupid in real life?
I don't know the details, maybe someone reading this does?

~~~
hermitcrab
If Joel/FogCreek wanted to kill BOS, they could do it in a heartbeat. In fact
he recently did some software upgrades on the server to keep it running.

However the number of posts is dwindling monthly, so I don't know how much
longer it will be before it dies of natural causes.

------
handzhiev
I like that he does most things himself. This is similar to how we operate.
Not everyone needs and wants to grow, take investors, hire staff etc. Well
done, Andy!

